# Abandoned Childrens Hospital



## JRellsz (Oct 27, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSot6WwZl6U[/youtube]
Explored an abandoned childrens hospital today, been wanting to go for a while. Definitely gonna go back and check out the basement but we couldn't get the balls to today.  We were in one room, and heard a rusty creeking sound, and realized it was a light pole hanging from the cieling that was dangling, when we realized thats what it was we were like no big deal, and 4 seconds later glass started falling and breaking out of the window in the room we were in. We said "okay we get the message, we'll leave" and made our way out back down the 4 flights of stairs. The morgue is somewhere in the basement so well get to that another day


Also, watch it in HD


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 28, 2013)

Considering you went on your own, Tresspassing,, 

Its probably not in your best interest to post and create a video on youtube that proves your guilt. 

People used to do that at Pennhurst all the time hell we used to go there when I was in college now they are really cracking down on it.


----------



## CFal (Oct 28, 2013)

we have this place in RI called the Ladd School, it's pretty messed up.  They used to put the mentally challenged and insane there.  a bunch of people died there.


----------



## CFal (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.abandonedplaygrounds.com...abandoned-exeter-school-of-the-feeble-minded/
http://www.theladdschool.com/


> Then, in a strange twist of events, on a cold December morning that same year, a police officer showed up at the office of Dr. Ladd. Word of a grisly discovery had surfaced in the neighborhood behind the School in Exeter; a local farm boy, it was learned, was in possession of two human teeth which he claimed he had plucked, "for good luck," from remains he claimed to have found while hunting in the forest.
> 
> With the boy in tow, that very day Exeter police recovered the head of Gary Hayman, found hanging on the limb of a fir tree in a dry clearing by the edge of a bog deep in the woods north of the Ladd School.
> 
> His body, however, has never been found; and to this day, his skeleton remains somewhere in those woods.


----------



## JRellsz (Oct 28, 2013)

CFal said:


> http://www.abandonedplaygrounds.com...abandoned-exeter-school-of-the-feeble-minded/
> http://www.theladdschool.com/



Wow now thats a story !! This place has it's own story along with the other abandoned hospital buildings. Many many children went missing and only one was found, the rest are scattered in the buildings or in the woods


----------



## CFal (Oct 29, 2013)

JRellsz said:


> Wow now thats a story !! This place has it's own story along with the other abandoned hospital buildings. Many many children went missing and only one was found, the rest are scattered in the buildings or in the woods



they did some pretty messed up medical experiments and eugenics, as you can see in the pics they had their own morgue a lot of people have never been accounted for, and the scary part is they kept it open until 1994


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh no, you're gonna get arrested!!! 

Great stuff. Always have loved abandoned places.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I'd say the level of discussion around here has definitely risen.


----------



## CFal (Oct 29, 2013)

this place s actually right next to the state fire academy, you have to drive past two giant no trespassing signs on either side of the road to get to the academy


----------



## epipusher (Oct 29, 2013)

It's sometimes easier to beg for forgiveness than it is for permission.


----------



## JRellsz (Nov 2, 2013)

epipusher said:


> It's sometimes easier to beg for forgiveness than it is for permission.



agreed


----------

